# Shooting with my coat



## runge_24 (Sep 10, 2008)

I put my rain coat on and went out to take a few shots so I could get used to shooting with in case the opportunity presents itself tomarrow. Found a problem and glad it's now not tomarrow. First round of shots I took kept kicking the back end of the arrow off to the left. Took the coat off, and it quit. So I found out that the string is brushing the coat on the release a tthe armpit area. I had arm guards on to keep the sleeve snugged down and out of the way. I also through the safety harness on and it would keep the front of the coat down, but the armpit area kept wanting to puff out and brush the string. I'm thinking this is what's causing the kick of the arrow. 

Does anybody have any ideas on a way to keep the coat out of the way? Preferably, I would like to have the safety harness under the coat so that I can take it on and off. Thanks for help.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Try safety-pinning the armpit to the harness once your strapped in. I had a similar problem with my ghillie suit and I actually just used an old belt wrapped around my chest. 

You'll just have to experiment to see what works for you.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

One of those flexible elastic knee wraps. Elbow would be too tight.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

or knee high nylon.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I know this will sound funny, but I solved my coat sleeve issues with a pool toy.
I cut a piece off of my Daughters pool noodle, and tapered the ends with a knife. Insert in your coat sleeve toward the outside after putting it on. It puts enough tension to keep the inside of the sleeve tight to your arm. Have done this for a few years with great success.
Looks kinda funny though.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> or knee high nylon.


always steal my wife's, God she hates this time of the year!:evil:

J-


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

a rubber band


runge_24 said:


> I put my rain coat on and went out to take a few shots so I could get used to shooting with in case the opportunity presents itself tomarrow. Found a problem and glad it's now not tomarrow. First round of shots I took kept kicking the back end of the arrow off to the left. Took the coat off, and it quit. So I found out that the string is brushing the coat on the release a tthe armpit area. I had arm guards on to keep the sleeve snugged down and out of the way. I also through the safety harness on and it would keep the front of the coat down, but the armpit area kept wanting to puff out and brush the string. I'm thinking this is what's causing the kick of the arrow.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas on a way to keep the coat out of the way? Preferably, I would like to have the safety harness under the coat so that I can take it on and off. Thanks for help.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I use one of those Realtree sleeve compressors.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I hope a lot of people read this. I wish more people took the responsibility of testing their equipment before entering the woods.
Thank you for setting a great example.


----------

